
Ask HN: How much bandwidth is actually used for sending a single character? - chintan39
A single character is 1 byte , but how many bytes are actually used for sending a single character?
Assuming TCP is used
======
maharishi1
Size of Ethernet frame - 24 Bytes Size of IPv4 Header (without any options) -
20 bytes Size of TCP Header (without any options) - 20 Bytes So total size of
empty TCP datagram - 24 + 20 + 20 = 64 bytes

total size of TCP datagram with 1 char - 24 + 20 + 20 + 1 = 65 bytes

~~~
chintan39
But there would be more data right? ACK packets and all

